# ceiling box hanger



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

I am installing a ceiling fan in a house built 1957 it has the old flat bar hangers about 3/16 thick steel nailed to bottom of joist with bends to set box at right level to drywall. Is this style hanger ok when installing a ceiling fan ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

stillirnin said:


> I am installing a ceiling fan in a house built 1957 it has the old flat bar hangers about 3/16 thick steel nailed to bottom of joist with bends to set box at right level to drywall. Is this style hanger ok when installing a ceiling fan ?


Although those boxes are pretty sturdy that are not rated for a fan. I have been called on a service call where a homeowner installed a fan on a pop in box in the ceiling and it stayed for 2 years before it came out of the ceiling. The wires held it.

The problem with the box that you have s not the box falling out but perhaps the threads on the box not being adequate.

Taking them out is a real trick esp. if you have to put a new fan box bar kit back up.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> ...........Taking them out is a real trick esp. if you have to put a new fan box bar kit back up.


There's a tool designed just for that. Milwaukee makes them.


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure if if this is same box set up, I'm not talking about box w/welded on nail tabs this is a brace that stradles across two joists and octagon box mounts to it through center ko, its along the line of a safety brace but just wasnt sure if had strong enough rating.Looks like drywall is actually laid over top of where it is fastned to joists if it came down it would rip 16" across from joist to joist. Its probably predecessor to modern braces


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes or no, this?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Ken, I bet that is what he has. I wouldn't hang a fan from one(i have before at my house).:jester: The box and bracket needs to be fan rated.


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

Basicly the same concept just a one piece bar so it will only fit 16" OC joist and has limited capability to slide box side to side


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I doubt it is fan-rated. So, no I wouldn't hang a fan on it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I doubt it is fan-rated. So, no I wouldn't hang a fan on it.


Hoiw 'bout if you used a PVC box and put Scotchbright on the wirenuts? :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Hoiw 'bout if you used a PVC box and put Scotchbright on the wirenuts? :laughing:


I've seen that quite a few times:jester:. Never ceases to amaze me. I really love it when they use black drywall screws to hang it, thats the best.


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanx will take your advice and get proper rated brace and box ,I think I can cut section out with out damage to drywall from up in attic and add new. But what is the scotchbright for?????? LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

stillirnin said:


> Thanx will take your advice and get proper rated brace and box ,I think I can cut section out with out damage to drywall from up in attic and add new. But what is the scotchbright for?????? LOL


It's an inside joke.:whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Care to explain?:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Care to explain?:jester:


 
I'll let you read it all.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok then. I missed that whole thing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Ok then. I missed that whole thing.


 
Enjoy!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Ken, I bet that is what he has. I wouldn't hang a fan from one(i have before at my house).:jester: The box and bracket needs to be fan rated.


The fan in my Bedroom is hung on one of those boxes as well :jester::jester::jester:.....amazing what we will do in our own homes because I honestly would never do this on the job.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yes or no, this?


I bet it is that steel bracket that is offset on the ends and it mounts to the bottom of the joists. 

Sawzall works okay but you have to be careful you don't rattle the ceiling too much esp. if it is plaster. The bracket is still in the way at the joists but I have made it work.


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

Aaahhhh got it .checked it out that was quite amuseing


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

That sounds about right Dennis and whats left shouldnt be in way, It seemed sturdy was hopeing it would work


----------



## Electrust (Dec 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yes or no, this?


this thing cost $6 per pop. I install all the heavy fixtures on it. Is there a cheaper way to do this?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've hung fans off of the metal octagons with bar hanger before. Now, in my defense it was off of a box they made back in the '50s which seemed a lot sturdier than the modern ones.


----------



## Electrust (Dec 20, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I've hung fans off of the metal octagons with bar hanger before. Now, in my defense it was off of a box they made back in the '50s which seemed a lot sturdier than the modern ones.


 Totally agree with you. I found that the stuff in a 50 yrs old house are military grade like!
cold war build?:laughing:


----------

